# Front USB anschliessen ??! Aber wie ??



## The_Real_Claymore (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe beim Anschliessen meines FrontUSB an mein Mainboard. 
Die Stecker sind leider einzeln und anderes Beschriftet als die Anschlüsse am Board. 

FrontUSB : D+ ; D- ; VCC ; GND <-- davon habe ich alles doppelt da zwei FrontUSB 

Board : NC ; GND ; LDP6, LDP5 ; LDM5 ; LDM6; USB+5V ; USB+5V 

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ! 

Mfg


----------



## HYPE (2. Dezember 2004)

The_Real_Claymore am 02.12.2004 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe beim Anschliessen meines FrontUSB an mein Mainboard.
> Die Stecker sind leider einzeln und anderes Beschriftet als die Anschlüsse am Board.
> ...



Also mir hat das Nachgucken im Mainboardhandbuch geholfen. Musste aber auch 2-3 mal probieren, bis der Anschluss richtig ging.


----------



## The_Real_Claymore (2. Dezember 2004)

Das was in der Spalte "Board" steht, ist ein Auszug aus dem Handbuch. 
Aber leider sagt mir das nichts.


----------



## onliner (2. Dezember 2004)

The_Real_Claymore am 02.12.2004 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> FrontUSB : D+ ; D- ; VCC ; GND <-- davon habe ich alles doppelt da zwei FrontUSB


 Das sind die Stromzufuhrbezeichnungen mit dem das Pannel angestöpselt wird. 



> Board : NC ; GND ; LDP6, LDP5 ; LDM5 ; LDM6; USB+5V ; USB+5V


Diese sind am Board wo man am USB-Connector ein Pannel anstecken muss.

Um so ein Pannel anstecken zu können mus man im Handbuch des Mainboards nachschauen in welcher reihenfolge die Kabel drauf müssen.

hmmm... dazu müsstest hier mal deine Daten des Boards reinschreiben und welches Pannel auch


----------



## The_Real_Claymore (2. Dezember 2004)

Das Board ist ein Asus P4B533. Das Pannel ist so ein eingebautes im Tower. Deshalb kann ich dir da keinen Namen nennen. Der Tower ist ein Mercury, wenn dir das hilft ?!?


----------



## onliner (2. Dezember 2004)

The_Real_Claymore am 02.12.2004 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Board ist ein Asus P4B533. Das Pannel ist so ein eingebautes im Tower. Deshalb kann ich dir da keinen Namen nennen. Der Tower ist ein Mercury, wenn dir das hilft ?!?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Bild siehst du die sechs PCI-Steckplätze und da in der Mitte der PCI-Slots(am oberen Rand) siehst du ein  paar Pins neben dem Soundstecker(das Weiße). Im Handbuch deines Boards musst du nun die Daten rauslesen in welcher reihenfolge du den Pannel anstecken musst.

Aufpassen musst du mit - und + GND und USB+5V ; USB+5V , wenn die vertauscht sind gehts nicht ! Ist ne Tüffteltarbeit   . Hole dir hilfe wenn du damit nicht klar kommst. Zum beschreiben ist das es schwer, vielleicht hast den Freund der sich etwas zumindest auskennt.

Grß
onliner


----------



## The_Real_Claymore (2. Dezember 2004)

Danke erstmal ! Ich habe es jetzt mal ausprobiert ! Also wenn ich meinen Stick dranstecke sagt er USB-Gerät nicht erkannt ! Obwohl ich mit den Onboard USB Steckern kein Problem habe. 

WinXP, USB 2.0 Treiber sind auch installiert !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2004)

The_Real_Claymore am 02.12.2004 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> FrontUSB : D+ ; D- ; VCC ; GND



meine interpretation: signalleitung+; sl- ; stromverorgung, masse (letzteres defintiv - "ground")



> Board : NC ; GND ; LDP6, LDP5 ; LDM5 ; LDM6; USB+5V ; USB+5V



*Not connected*; gnd; signalleitung + für anschlüsse 5&6; signalmasse/signalleitung - für 5&6; 2x stomversorgung



ich übernehm aber keine garantie, lief eher per ausschlussverfahren.


----------

